# Western HTS 7’ 6” (used) All truck side parts New In Box



## deano1122 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great condition fully operational Western HTS 7' 6". Used plow with ALL new truck side parts in the box. Plow is 6 years old, although only used for 2.5 seasons. Purchased a new plow that comes with the parts that fit my existing and new. My loss is your gain! The mount and wiring is for a 2007 and up 1500 Chevy/GMC. Purchased truck side parts from Casper's Truck Equipment in Butler WI. I have an agreement with the salesman that if the box's come back unopened he will swap out for the specific mount and wiring you need for your truck (i.e if you have a F150 or Ram for example instead of a Chevy) as long as it's dollar for dollar the same and comes back unopened. Pictures below with plow mounted on my truck showing operation. This plow was used for personal driveway and helping neighbors during large snow falls. Stored indoors. Plow also has back drag edge. Western HTS also has a scrape lock feature that helps with back dragging. Serious Inquires only. This plow, purchased new, installed is between $5000-$5,500. The truck side parts alone are over $1,000. Cross posted on other sites. Asking $3,249 for the full package. I can be reached at 330-304-2388. Read Less


----------

